# Looking to buy a beginner skiff - Advice Appreciated!



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

P.S. I apologize for the lack of links, but I haven't met the three post threshold to post links. Maybe I ought to keep them to myself though, just to make sure none of you snipe a great boat out from under me


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Buy now, and get something in that range or save up for a year and have a larger budget. I know what I would do... but in the 5-6k budget I would certainly look for something with a tiller 25hp with the simplest and lightest hull you could find. spend the little extra on a decent motor and it will save you tons of frustration.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd go with a salt marsh 1444 with a tiller. A guy around here is about your size and runs one that he loves.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Something like an older Mitzi 16 or might be able to find 16 Ankona Shadowcast. And the fish are not as spooky there so don't discount a tricked out Jon boat with flat front deck and poling platform.

16 Mitzi 
http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2004-mitzi-tunnel-103130487


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome.
First choice based on the budget you said you're comfortable with. I would get a Gheenoe, you can easily put a platform on a Gheenoe, they can be towed with anything larger than a moped, won't break the bank, tougher than they look, and decent speed with minimal power. Also, if you buy it right, when you do upgrade, you'll get most if not all your money back, when you sell.

Second choice....Have you ruled out a welded jon boat? They don't get much love on here but you can easily put a platform on one, they're shallow, won't break the bank. 

Either one of these choices will allow you to buy a couple things you may decide you need (if you don't already own them, trolling motor, push pole, gps etc...
Something to keep in mind. If you're in Shreveport and are planning on saltwater fishing regularly you really need to make sure you get a decent trailer with whatever boat you buy. You're looking at a pretty decent round trip to saltwater and back.

Good luck


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

First off all, thank you all for your responses. I feel like I'm making leaps and bounds in the search. As always, however, it's definitely raising even more questions. 

I wasn't familiar with the Ankona and Salt Marsh Brands - not quite sure how - but these boats certainly do seem to fill a sizable niche, which makes sense why Ankona has an 11 month waiting list for custom builds. Not that I could swing a new one at the moment. 



Dawhoo said:


> Buy now, and get something in that range or save up for a year and have a larger budget. I know what I would do... but in the 5-6k budget I would certainly look for something with a tiller 25hp with the simplest and lightest hull you could find. spend the little extra on a decent motor and it will save you tons of frustration.


After searching the entire Atlantic and Gulf Coasts for an Ankona or similar skiff, i think I may need a little more time to save. I could swing some of the cheaper ones, even though they're a little above the $10K threshhold, but I'm not sure I'd feel comfortable with that little money in my savings/left over for safety equipment and tackle. I've seen a few options in that $5-6K range, mostly Carolina Skiff J14/16; do you think this would be a decent holdover until I could save up a little more? Not sure how much these draw, and I would rather hang with a solo skiff or a kayak until I could upgrade. In terms of motors, what would you set as a limit for a maximum age/engine hours? Also, would you go with an electric start or pull start? On one hand the electric start would be nice, and in the event I was hurt, it would make it easier to get back on dry land. Or if a friend was with me and I got knocked out, for example. On the other hand, it may add cost and while I've never had reliability issues with boat starters, I have had battery/electrical issues in both boats and cars.



mtoddsolomon said:


> I'd go with a salt marsh 1444 with a tiller. A guy around here is about your size and runs one that he loves.


Any comments on the hull design of the salt marsh? I'm not sure how the angular/sharp nose compares with a more curved design. They also don't seem as popular as the ankonas either. 



jboriol said:


> Something like an older Mitzi 16 or might be able to find 16 Ankona Shadowcast. And the fish are not as spooky there so don't discount a tricked out Jon boat with flat front deck and poling platform.
> 
> 16 Mitzi
> http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2004-mitzi-tunnel-103130487


I've seen a few mitzis around, but I'm not sure how I feel about a tunnel hull. It seems like it may be nice to have on the gulf coast, but they don't seem to handle rough water as well as a V hull would, which I could deal with. But again I'm trying to maximize fishing time and wouldn't want to have to worry about weather as much. 

Can you (or anyone else for that matter) comment on the differences between the Shadowcast, Native, and Cayenne? I seem to see more shadowcasts for sale, but I like the shape of the native - it looks really comfy and dry. 



LowHydrogen said:


> Welcome.
> First choice based on the budget you said you're comfortable with. I would get a Gheenoe, you can easily put a platform on a Gheenoe, they can be towed with anything larger than a moped, won't break the bank, tougher than they look, and decent speed with minimal power. Also, if you buy it right, when you do upgrade, you'll get most if not all your money back, when you sell.
> 
> Second choice....Have you ruled out a welded jon boat? They don't get much love on here but you can easily put a platform on one, they're shallow, won't break the bank.
> ...


Very good point about the value thing. Depending on how much I spend, I would prefer to have the boat be an "investment", not so much as to appreciate, but more to be able to get my money back in the event that I needed to unload the skiff quickly due to an emergency. I've considered a Jon boat, there's actually one listed in the classifieds right now that looks very well sorted, but I'm concerned about it holding value, as well as draft/noise from the aluminum spooking fish. I think at the moment trolling motors and GPS would be icing on the cake, and I know I could borrow a handheld GPS that my dad has for the time being. Trailer wise, I'm totally with you. When I was younger, we used to pull a 20 CC and then a 28 express from Cleveland to Port St. Lucie, and all the issues we dealt with have made it very clear to me that trailer quality and maintenance is just as important as the boat itself. Can't fish it if you can get it there. We actually had to leave a 23 Albury Brothers CC in West Virginia for a week after we spun a bearing and gacked one of the hubs. Thankfully it was on a tandem trailer, but that was certainly inconvenient. 

Also, besides the microskiff classifieds. boattrader and craigslist, are there any other forums/classifieds I should look at/set alerts up? Thank you all again for your responses and I'll post some links to some stuff I find.


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

18' Shadowcast in Miami
https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/d/ankona-shadowcast-18/6233022393.html

16' Shadowcast in Punta Gorda
https://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/boa/d/16-ankona-shadowcast/6243518469.html

Cheap 14' Carolina in Lakeland
https://lakeland.craigslist.org/boa/d/carolina-skiff/6261396051.html

TNT Tunnel in Miami - Are these aluminum??
https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/boa/d/tnt-tunnel-master-skiff/6273626972.html

14' Bateau in Orlando
https://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/d/motorized-sup-paddleboard/6273396001.html

Hopped up Mitzi 
https://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/d/mitzi-skiff/6273319580.html

Solo Skiff in Tampa
https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/d/solo-skiff/6260551557.html

Custom?
https://panamacity.craigslist.org/bpd/d/15-micro-skiff-skinny-water/6248058395.html

Older Motor/ Unknown Brand But Cheap
https://tallahassee.craigslist.org/boa/d/flats-boat/6267345049.html


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

When I graduated college and got my "big boy job" I found a Mitzi 15 for $6,500. Absolutely loved the boat. Living situation (city apartment) has caused me to part ways with it. I pretty much regret selling it even though i made a profit. Very simple boat. Wiring and bilge is easy access so you can tinker and fix all you want. Fit and finish is very basic and bare bones so you don't feel as bad when you make those rookie mistakes.


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

Pierson said:


> When I graduated college and got my "big boy job" I found a Mitzi 15 for $6,500. Absolutely loved the boat. Living situation (city apartment) has caused me to part ways with it. I pretty much regret selling it even though i made a profit. Very simple boat. Wiring and bilge is easy access so you can tinker and fix all you want. Fit and finish is very basic and bare bones so you don't feel as bad when you make those rookie mistakes.


Talk about a score!!! That sounds really reasonable actually. I definitely will keep my eye out for them. I think it would be really good to get a solid hull with a good motor but needs a little sorting and TLC. Nothing feels better than sweat equity. And at that price, I still would have funds for tools, parts, service, etc. Are all mitzis tunnel hulls?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Mavdog said:


> And at that price, I still would have funds for tools, parts, service, etc. Are all mitzis tunnel hulls?


I would say most of them are not tunnels actually. It may depend on the area. Most in Florida I see don't have tunnels but i'm sure in Texas and Louisiana its a different story. I agree on the solid hull and motor. You don't want to spend that extra time and cash on expensive motor/hull issues. You have the right mindset though about price and functionality. This is your first boat so get something that works for you, see what you like and don't like about it, then down the road when you have more cash get exactly what you know you want. That's where i'm at right now. Good luck with your search!!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2006-mitzi-16-center-console-103084434


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes, TNT is aluminum. Basically a metal 17T.

Even if you can be sure a particular 17T has sound stringers, it might not be the best bet for your area. If you really need/want to run extremely shallow and are willing to put up with some tradeoffs for the ability, they're a great value. If you don't need to run in 10" or less, there are better options in the same size and price range.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Mavdog you are asking some great questions. This is a good time of year to buy a boat, the summer boating season is slowing down and people will be looking to sell boats to raise money for the holidays. If you have cash in hand you will find a good deal. Patience is key. Others have mentioned many excellent choices for boat manufacturers. I use a Gheenoe LT-25 with a 25HP. I usually fish within 5 miles of where the ramp is so I don't have to run long distances where I would need more horsepower to run to faster. If you plan to run a lot of open water like in some areas of Texas make sure the boat you choose has a good reputation for handling that type of water. I have toyed with getting a HB Pro but the thought of pushing the HB over the oysters like I do with the Gheenoe would be sacrilege. Based on the questions that you are asking and the types of boats you have fished on in the past I am sure you will make a good decision with whatever boat you decide on. Post pictures when you get her!


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

Pierson said:


> I would say most of them are not tunnels actually. It may depend on the area. Most in Florida I see don't have tunnels but i'm sure in Texas and Louisiana its a different story. I agree on the solid hull and motor. You don't want to spend that extra time and cash on expensive motor/hull issues. You have the right mindset though about price and functionality. This is your first boat so get something that works for you, see what you like and don't like about it, then down the road when you have more cash get exactly what you know you want. That's where i'm at right now. Good luck with your search!!


Makes sense. Just really trying to find something that will hold its value for the time when I have a little more cash and experience. As much as I like the Ankonas, I really am thinking a Mitzi would be great, although I need to do a little more research. I like the idea of an older boat that's a little beat up, it's amazing what you can do with fiberglass and some time. Don't think I'm going to find an Ankona that's even close to that old (they seem relatively new in the market based on the boats I'm seeing for sale). Thanks for your advice!!!



LowHydrogen said:


> http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2006-mitzi-16-center-console-103084434


Thanks! Maybe I ought to drive down to Florida this weekend. 



zthomas said:


> Yes, TNT is aluminum. Basically a metal 17T.
> 
> Even if you can be sure a particular 17T has sound stringers, it might not be the best bet for your area. If you really need/want to run extremely shallow and are willing to put up with some tradeoffs for the ability, they're a great value. If you don't need to run in 10" or less, there are better options in the same size and price range.


As much I like the capability of running that shallow, I don't really know if I have the cajones to actually do it. I'm generally pretty nervous about wrecking boats, usually . I believe I read somewhere that they sit lower in the water because of the reduced volume, but I'd actually have to do some buoyancy calculations to really determine if the increase in draft off plane is offsets the depth of the bottom part of the V. I hope that makes sense, I tried wording like 8 different ways and that's the best I got. In my case though, where I'm driving a considerable distance and will likely be out unless there's lightning, I think having the V would really be worth the smoother ride. Most of my skiff time has been in the winter, and sitting in front of the console when its blowing 15+ gets a little uncomfortable when you're running for 45+ minutes. Still getting used to the fact that you can fish down here in the winter and you don't even need to bring an auger with you!!!!! 



Viking1 said:


> Mavdog you are asking some great questions. This is a good time of year to buy a boat, the summer boating season is slowing down and people will be looking to sell boats to raise money for the holidays. If you have cash in hand you will find a good deal. Patience is key. Others have mentioned many excellent choices for boat manufacturers. I use a Gheenoe LT-25 with a 25HP. I usually fish within 5 miles of where the ramp is so I don't have to run long distances where I would need more horsepower to run to faster. If you plan to run a lot of open water like in some areas of Texas make sure the boat you choose has a good reputation for handling that type of water. I have toyed with getting a HB Pro but the thought of pushing the HB over the oysters like I do with the Gheenoe would be sacrilege. Based on the questions that you are asking and the types of boats you have fished on in the past I am sure you will make a good decision with whatever boat you decide on. Post pictures when you get her!


I'm glad I'm on the right track, really trying to do this one big and do it by the book. I'm so used to having the worst timing with boating related activities, be it weather, tides, etc., so I'm incredibly stoked that I'm getting on top of the game before its too late. I think I'm going to buy a pair of saltwater wading boots in the meantime so I can still get out. I only started my Job in late June, so I'm just now feeling settled (and bored) and have been driving to Houston every weekend I can to get outta here for a bit. I am still considering a gheenoe for sure, but I still have this feeling that an actually skiff will hold its value better, but I also need to factor in purchase price. I'm currently in an Engineering Rotational program, and the company I work for has a bunch of sites in the Gulf Coast area (Baton Rouge, Geismar, Mobile to name a few), so I think I'd like to be able to have a boat that is versatile as possible. I honestly have no idea how long my current rotation will last, and knowing the company they won't tell me that I'm moving until a week before they move me. So I'm thinking if I can scoop up a good hull, clean it up and get it sorted, I should be in a position to move it if I have to. 

As far as the professional goes, if you can swing it, I'd do it. Unless you're being really brave or are just unlucky, I don't think any oyster bar is going to screw up the hull that much. I kinda like that about fiberglass - I have seen minor car accidents tweak frames - and even if a shop has an OEM straightening frame, its never the same (Side note: you would not believe how much is costs to fix an Audi A8 with a tweaked frame). I'm all for limiting risk and taking care of your stuff, but boats are meant to be fished!!! 

I guess I wouldn't feel so strongly if I didn't love my dads professional so much. I was not being entirely honest in the original post, I've fished with guides who've had a HPX 17, Dolphin 16, and HBs. I'm not sure I'd let him sell the Professional. I think it has the newer Yamaha 70, and it is just a perfect boat for us. Not as fast as his HPX18 with a 150 (that thing was a little scary), and while I felt the HPX was a bit beefier and handled chop a little better, you can really feel the beef when you're on the pole. I also like the look of the hull better - and it matches our Albury 23s style much better. I think some people might think HB owners are douchey, but haters gonna hate.


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

Just saw this IPB pop up in the for sale thread. Thinking 14 might be too small for running big water, especially with a 15hp. Its a 2013, so I suppose I could always sell the 15 and pick up a 25 or 30. Definitely in my price range. I asked the seller for pics and some questions about fishability/top speed, so I'll update the thread with his response.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2013-inshore-power-boat-w-15hp.47407/#post-377741


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

With a 10k budget you will definitely be able to find something. I bought my 14' skiff with a three year old trailer and a 15 tiller that runs like a top for 1400. It's an old boat but solid as can be, I love it so much and feel so comfortable in it. It's not the fastest but does around 23 with just me and immediately jumps on plane. It doesn't have a poling platform but... if I so desired could be added. It also doesn't have a live well. But I am happy. I prefer tiller for a number of reasons. One is a lot less things to go wrong, another it is so much more responsive and I feel "part" of the boat. Call me silly if ya like!


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

Atomic said:


> With a 10k budget you will definitely be able to find something. I bought my 14' skiff with a three year old trailer and a 15 tiller that runs like a top for 1400. It's an old boat but solid as can be, I love it so much and feel so comfortable in it. It's not the fastest but does around 23 with just me and immediately jumps on plane. It doesn't have a poling platform but... if I so desired could be added. It also doesn't have a live well. But I am happy. I prefer tiller for a number of reasons. One is a lot less things to go wrong, another it is so much more responsive and I feel "part" of the boat. Call me silly if ya like!


Wow that sounds like a steal. And Sounds like a really easy way to greatly expand your fish able area. I think for my first boat, a tiller would be best as well. Cheaper, simpler, and I really do think there's something to be said about "feeling" The boat. I'd probably move to wheel in the future, but depending on what size skiff I end up with, freeing that cockpit space may make a world of difference.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

As a guy who runs a 17T, I'd have to say they're not for everyone. They draft and pole ok, and they run STUPID skinny, but the ride will feel like a dump truck in a car wash compared to that HB Pro. Generally stringers aren't a problem on ones newer than 2000. It is fun seeing guys in airboats wondering how you got back with them though.


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> As a guy who runs a 17T, I'd have to say they're not for everyone. They draft and pole ok, and they run STUPID skinny, but the ride will feel like a dump truck in a car wash compared to that HB Pro. Generally stringers aren't a problem on ones newer than 2000. It is fun seeing guys in airboats wondering how you got back with them though.


I've seen so many for sale, in my price range too, but I'd like something a little more comfy. I've driven a mitsubishi fuso a few times when it didn't have a bed, so if it's anything like that I'm ouuuuttttt.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If you read elsewhere in this forum, you'll learn that I've owned a lot of boats. In my not so humble opinion, one of the best "starter" rigs out there would be a used G3 1548 VBW with an older 2-stroke 25hp Yamaha. Steer with a tiller and add a grab bar. It's easy to build it out any way you like. You can get into this rig for less than $4000 with a nice galvanized trailer. It will get you shallow and will run about 30 WOT and handle light chop reasonably well. Pay most attention to the trailer and the motor when buying used. When you decide to move up, you can sell it for what it cost you.


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

Vertigo said:


> If you read elsewhere in this forum, you'll learn that I've owned a lot of boats. In my not so humble opinion, one of the best "starter" rigs out there would be a used G3 1548 VBW with an older 2-stroke 25hp Yamaha. Steer with a tiller and add a grab bar. It's easy to build it out any way you like. You can get into this rig for less than $4000 with a nice galvanized trailer. It will get you shallow and will run about 30 WOT and handle light chop reasonably well. Pay most attention to the trailer and the motor when buying used. When you decide to move up, you can sell it for what it cost you.


I'm starting to warm to the idea of a Jon boat. I assume most don't customize them very much, so in your opinion, how much would I lose adding accessories like a poling platform, casting platform, grab bar, rod holders, etc.? I assume mods like GPS and trolling motors are the "biggest losers" due to the technological aspect, but I don't get the feeling the other mods would increase the value of the boat over the install/purchase cost. Unless the transformation to a beginner fly skiff makes it valuable enough to people in my position. I also get the feeling that the gunnels are higher on this kind of boat compared to a SM1444 or Ancona, or at least you sit lower in the boat. I'm not sure if that necessarily equates to a dryer ride, so your opinion on this would help a lot. 

I see one major benefit in this approach, however. I could secure myself a solid hull and motor, and get on the water ASAP. As I save more money, and really figure out what I want, I could start adding accessories, or even ditch the boat all together if I find another I like better. One of my biggest reasons for buying the boat is not necessarily to catch fish. That would be nice, but overall, I'm more interested in honing my non-fishing flats fishing skills. I would like to become more comfortable on the pole, begin training my eyes to spot fish better (I'm practically fish blind, lol), and have a opportunities to increase my fish finding abilities; to be able to go out in a new area and identify the right places/tides to fish. One reason I'm still considering a smaller skiff like an SM1444 is because I think it would simulate big boat poling better than a jon boat, as they're scaled down versions of the standard skiff model. I was talking to Paint it Black, and he was saying that his SM1444 handles chop better than it should, but I'm still concerned it would be too small to feel comfortable if it got nasty out. The extra foot or so of length gained with the G3 1548 might make a difference from a trough-spanning perspective.

Obviously I have no idea what I'm really talking about - this is all pure speculation - so feel free to be brutally honest with me.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

No 15' boat is ever going to be comfortable in even moderate chop, much less conditions where you have troughs to span. Get that idea out of your head. I don't care for poling platforms and I've removed them from every boat I ever owned that had one. IMHO they're a useless appendage 99% of the time, so I can't give much advice about them. I do carry a push pole and have poled 14-18 foot jons for short times and distances. Even without a platform it's doable, but I've always found a good trolling motor much more useful.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Mavdog said:


> I'm starting to warm to the idea of a Jon boat. I assume most don't customize them very much, so in your opinion, how much would I lose adding accessories like a poling platform, casting platform, grab bar, rod holders, etc.? I assume mods like GPS and trolling motors are the "biggest losers" due to the technological aspect, but I don't get the feeling the other mods would increase the value of the boat over the install/purchase cost. Unless the transformation to a beginner fly skiff makes it valuable enough to people in my position. I also get the feeling that the gunnels are higher on this kind of boat compared to a SM1444 or Ancona, or at least you sit lower in the boat. I'm not sure if that necessarily equates to a dryer ride, so your opinion on this would help a lot.
> 
> I see one major benefit in this approach, however. I could secure myself a solid hull and motor, and get on the water ASAP. As I save more money, and really figure out what I want, I could start adding accessories, or even ditch the boat all together if I find another I like better. One of my biggest reasons for buying the boat is not necessarily to catch fish. That would be nice, but overall, I'm more interested in honing my non-fishing flats fishing skills. I would like to become more comfortable on the pole, begin training my eyes to spot fish better (I'm practically fish blind, lol), and have a opportunities to increase my fish finding abilities; to be able to go out in a new area and identify the right places/tides to fish. One reason I'm still considering a smaller skiff like an SM1444 is because I think it would simulate big boat poling better than a jon boat, as they're scaled down versions of the standard skiff model. I was talking to Paint it Black, and he was saying that his SM1444 handles chop better than it should, but I'm still concerned it would be too small to feel comfortable if it got nasty out. The extra foot or so of length gained with the G3 1548 might make a difference from a trough-spanning perspective.
> 
> Obviously I have no idea what I'm really talking about - this is all pure speculation - so feel free to be brutally honest with me.





Mavdog said:


> I'm starting to warm to the idea of a Jon boat. I assume most don't customize them very much, so in your opinion, how much would I lose adding accessories like a poling platform, casting platform, grab bar, rod holders, etc.? I assume mods like GPS and trolling motors are the "biggest losers" due to the technological aspect, but I don't get the feeling the other mods would increase the value of the boat over the install/purchase cost. Unless the transformation to a beginner fly skiff makes it valuable enough to people in my position. I also get the feeling that the gunnels are higher on this kind of boat compared to a SM1444 or Ancona, or at least you sit lower in the boat. I'm not sure if that necessarily equates to a dryer ride, so your opinion on this would help a lot.
> 
> I see one major benefit in this approach, however. I could secure myself a solid hull and motor, and get on the water ASAP. As I save more money, and really figure out what I want, I could start adding accessories, or even ditch the boat all together if I find another I like better. One of my biggest reasons for buying the boat is not necessarily to catch fish. That would be nice, but overall, I'm more interested in honing my non-fishing flats fishing skills. I would like to become more comfortable on the pole, begin training my eyes to spot fish better (I'm practically fish blind, lol), and have a opportunities to increase my fish finding abilities; to be able to go out in a new area and identify the right places/tides to fish. One reason I'm still considering a smaller skiff like an SM1444 is because I think it would simulate big boat poling better than a jon boat, as they're scaled down versions of the standard skiff model. I was talking to Paint it Black, and he was saying that his SM1444 handles chop better than it should, but I'm still concerned it would be too small to feel comfortable if it got nasty out. The extra foot or so of length gained with the G3 1548 might make a difference from a trough-spanning perspective.
> 
> Obviously I have no idea what I'm really talking about - this is all pure speculation - so feel free to be brutally honest with me.












Here is an example of my 1436 Jon set up. It is simple but effective.


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

Vertigo said:


> No 15' boat is ever going to be comfortable in even moderate chop, much less conditions where you have troughs to span. Get that idea out of your head. I don't care for poling platforms and I've removed them from every boat I ever owned that had one. IMHO they're a useless appendage 99% of the time, so I can't give much advice about them. I do carry a push pole and have poled 14-18 foot jons for short times and distances. Even without a platform it's doable, but I've always found a good trolling motor much more useful.


When I said spanning troughs, I didn't mean being out in anything chop taller than 2-3', but from what I understand, the more length you have, the more likely the boat is to stay on the crests if you're running at the right speed, and I have to imagine 1-2' of length would really help with that. I guess is also depends on the boats layout and resulting center of mass. 



CPurvis said:


> View attachment 14973
> 
> 
> Here is an example of my 1436 Jon set up. It is simple but effective.


Did you start with a "blank canvas", or did you buy the boat set up as shown? If you did the modifications, how difficult/expensive was it? As I am on a budget, I'd want to do most of the work myself, and I think my fabrication skills are adequate for mounting things to aluminum sheet. Your set up has just about everything I'd want, besides a poling platform, which I know can be bought prefabbed.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Total blank hull. Then built the flooring. If you decide to go the Jon boat route PM me and I'll give you any information and pointers you need.


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> Total blank hull. Then built the flooring. If you decide to go the Jon boat route PM me and I'll give you any information and pointers you need.


It looks quite nice. I will for sure. Thanks in advanced!!!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Mavdog said:


> When I said spanning troughs, I didn't mean being out in anything chop taller than 2-3', but from what I understand, the more length you have, the more likely the boat is to stay on the crests if you're running at the right speed, and I have to imagine 1-2' of length would really help with that. I guess is also depends on the boats layout and resulting center of mass.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you start with a "blank canvas", or did you buy the boat set up as shown? If you did the modifications, how difficult/expensive was it? As I am on a budget, I'd want to do most of the work myself, and I think my fabrication skills are adequate for mounting things to aluminum sheet. Your set up has just about everything I'd want, besides a poling platform, which I know can be bought prefabbed.


So i bought the 1436 Alumacraft jon boat hull for around 2k$ to go with a 15hp mercury 4 stroke that was given to me by my dad. My intensions were to set it up as a cast and blast skiff because I could not afford to buy both. I bought the trailer for around 1k$ and built floors using .5 inch marine grade ply properly sealed and painted for around 150.00. I Used Valspar one paint to paint the top of the wood mixed with a little texture sand for nonskid. it is holding up amazingly well. I used EVA foam workout mat from Wal Mart for the bench seats( Hint EVA foam is EVA foam no matter what you call it Seadeck, Astroturf, ect...) Budget boat gets budget foam. it is also hold up very good going on 2 years. I found the 21' Stiffy hybrid on craigslist for 200.00. I use a 45qt RTIC cooler for a casting deck this saved me a lot of time, money, and space. I paid around 175.00 for it. Power pole 700$. Dragonfly pro7 cant remember what I paid. I drilled no holes into the hull and all accessories are fully transferable to my new skiff build. I want to stress that all the accessory items were purchased as I found that I needed them and not all at once. These items will go on the new skiff and will save me having to purchase them.

I hope this helps if you have anymore questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Where you are fishing and specific conditions might help narrow down the options? Flats, bayous, bays, rivers; pole or trolling (both have a use)?

Maybe Skimmer skiff 16 ' roll edge hull with used 30hp tiller might get you in budget. I can't speak to quality/performance.


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> So i bought the 1436 Alumacraft jon boat hull for around 2k$ to go with a 15hp mercury 4 stroke that was given to me by my dad. My intensions were to set it up as a cast and blast skiff because I could not afford to buy both. I bought the trailer for around 1k$ and built floors using .5 inch marine grade ply properly sealed and painted for around 150.00. I Used Valspar one paint to paint the top of the wood mixed with a little texture sand for nonskid. it is holding up amazingly well. I used EVA foam workout mat from Wal Mart for the bench seats( Hint EVA foam is EVA foam no matter what you call it Seadeck, Astroturf, ect...) Budget boat gets budget foam. it is also hold up very good going on 2 years. I found the 21' Stiffy hybrid on craigslist for 200.00. I use a 45qt RTIC cooler for a casting deck this saved me a lot of time, money, and space. I paid around 175.00 for it. Power pole 700$. Dragonfly pro7 cant remember what I paid. I drilled no holes into the hull and all accessories are fully transferable to my new skiff build. I want to stress that all the accessory items were purchased as I found that I needed them and not all at once. These items will go on the new skiff and will save me having to purchase them.
> 
> I hope this helps if you have anymore questions don't hesitate to ask.


Sounds like a really solid plan, and as much as I'd like a fiberglass skiff, I'm not sure if im comfortable spending that much at the moment. Thanks for the cost breakdown. 



jboriol said:


> Where you are fishing and specific conditions might help narrow down the options? Flats, bayous, bays, rivers; pole or trolling (both have a use)?
> 
> Maybe Skimmer skiff 16 ' roll edge hull with used 30hp tiller might get you in budget. I can't speak to quality/performance.


I'm thinking mostly flats and creeks (saltwater). However, I'll be living in Louisiana, and have a friend who lives in Houston that I'll fish near Galveston with. Don't know a ton about that area, but I'm really think a technical poling skiff would be ideal, if I can afford it.


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

I also saw this 2010 Ankona Copperhead on the for sale forums and need to do some thinking about my budget, but may go and look at it this weekend. 

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/...-side-console-with-60-etec.47468/#post-378372

Anyone have any experience/heard anything about these? I'm going to do a lot of looking around, but I figured I'd ask here first. Not sure how much the hulls have changed, as it's a 2010. From their website, the Copperhead and Native SUV seem to be the only options for me, as I don't want a tunnel hull. Native SUV seems to be less technical, but looks like it would handle bigger water better than the Copperhead, which might be nice for me.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I've owned an SUV, got rid of it because the long runs were so brutal. The hull was fantastic if you spent most of your time in protected water, but other than that it was just a prettier version of a Johnsen skiff. The copperhead you posted looks to be ok, but after owning an Ankona from that time period I would have to give that thing a very close inspection. I would be super skeptical of those trim tabs. Anyway, the copperhead is a far superior open water craft than either one of the SUV hulls.


----------



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> I've owned an SUV, got rid of it because the long runs were so brutal. The hull was fantastic if you spent most of your time in protected water, but other than that it was just a prettier version of a Johnsen skiff. The copperhead you posted looks to be ok, but after owning an Ankona from that time period I would have to give that thing a very close inspection. I would be super skeptical of those trim tabs. Anyway, the copperhead is a far superior open water craft than either one of the SUV hulls.


Thanks for the advice. I'm afraid I'm not super knowledgeable in hull design, and how different variables impact the performance. Something I will read up on very soon. Going to shoot you a PM if you wouldn't mind elaborating a bit.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

My boat for sale.

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/d/custom-gheenoe-lo-tide-25/6275852104.html


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Mavdog,
Aluminum jon boats are great, as long as you don't need to be very quiet and don't mind a little rough riding. I bought a custom ordered 18'x52" Weldcraft (Arkansas) tunnel hull with sponsons in full camo as all the Cajuns I knew on the Upper TX Coast loved them. Over the years, I had Glen Boatright (Boatright Marine) add poling platform, rubber floor, hydraulic jack plate, and a large compression (cavitation) plate. I owned this skiff for 16 yrs and it was truly multipurpose, just not quiet. With a 60hp Yamaha 2stroke and 4 blade prop, it was a work horse. I also ordered lower gunnels, maybe 19" or so, to make it less of a sail boat in the wind. I just sold it 4-5 pos ago for 8,000 and maybe had $14-16K in it over the years so not bad. I'll try to post a pic of it to show you what can be easily done with a good jon boat. Don't buy cheap hulls. Quality and aluminum thickness (minimum 0.100") matters. I had this one rigged up to handle 4-8 fly rods. Not perfect but nice enough. 

As a side note, this is a pretty clean looking 17T, if you haven't seen it:
https://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/d/1998-pathfinder-17t-poling/6271596218.html


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Do yourself a favor and get a jon. Cheap to buy, cheap and easy to operate, easy to customize, easy to find and easy to sell.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> As a guy who runs a 17T, I'd have to say they're not for everyone. They draft and pole ok, and they run STUPID skinny, but the ride will feel like a dump truck in a car wash compared to that HB Pro. Generally stringers aren't a problem on ones newer than 2000. It is fun seeing guys in airboats wondering how you got back with them though.


I'm biased to the 17T. Only boat I've ever owned and with all it's idiosyncrasies it's been perfect for me. The best part is that after owning it 10 years I can still sell it for what I have in it. Right now there must be about 5 for sale that I've seen. I would think someone wants to move theirs bad enough that you could maybe make a buck or two down the road.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JMZ400 said:


> I'm biased to the 17T. Only boat I've ever owned and with all it's idiosyncrasies it's been perfect for me. The best part is that after owning it 10 years I can still sell it for what I have in it. Right now there must be about 5 for sale that I've seen. I would think someone wants to move theirs bad enough that you could maybe make a buck or two down the road.


I'm 100% with you; I love mine to death. It's just not necessarily for everyone. I would definitely recommend one, but I'd also recommend that OP wet test one before buying. By the way, I'm pretty sure I saw your skiff leaving fort island trail last summer? We shared the "17T bros forever" look as I drove by with mine.


----------

